# HAMRADIO MARKET > ตลาดนัดเปิดท้าย >  ปังมาก!!! ขายดีตลาดแตก คู่จิ้นครีมเมล็ดองุ่น ยอดขายอันดับ 1

## rattanai

ปังมาก!!! ขายดีตลาดแตก ‪‎คู่จิ้น‬‎เมล็ดองุ่น‬ ยอดขายอันดับ1




ไม่ใช่ครีมกระแส แต่เติบโตด้วยการบอกกันปากต่อปาก
ไม่ว่าจะ ฝ้า กระ สิว หน้าหมองคล้ำ ครีมเมล็ดองุ่นเอาอยู่
รีวิวแท้ๆ ไม่ต้องจ้างเน็ตไอดอล จากผู้ใช้ครีมเมล็ดองุ่น 
































​
ราคาฟินเว่อร์ วัยรุ่นใช้ได้ สาววัยใหญ่ใช้ดี ที่สำคัญปลอดภัย
​ด้วยรางวัลผลิตภัณฑ์ดีเด่นปี 2559 จากสถาบันวิจัยจุฬาภรณ์


ใช้แล้วผิวสวยใส เหมือนคุณลูกน้ำ เจ้าของแบรนด์ Cindyshop 


คุณลูกน้ำ เจ้าของ ครีมเมล็ดองุ่น Cinydyshop เคยเป็นข่าวดังมาแล้วในโลกโซเชียล
จากชีวิตสาวโรงงาน สู่เจ้าของครีมองุ่น แบรนด์ดัง
ลิงค์ข่าว >>> http://goo.gl/0ROcmH



เพราะอะไรครีมองุ่น ของเราถึงขายดีขึ้นเรื่อยๆ เพราะเราเป็นผู้ผลิตและจำหน่ายโดยตรง
จึงขายได้ถูกกว่า ปริมาณมากกว่า และที่สำคัญครีมจากต้นตำหรับโดยตรง
ใส่สารสกัดครบถ้วน ไม่มีการเพิ่มเนื้อครีม เพื่อเอาเปรียบหรือแหกตาผู้บริโภค
ครีมเราสกัดจากเมล็ดองุ่น และน้ำมันเมล็ดองุ่น แท้ๆ
​ราคาเข้าถึงได้กับคนทุกกลุ่ม ครีมหลักร้อย คุณภาพหลักพัน
ครีมเมล็ด องุ่น   ราคา 350 บาท ขนาด 20 g.
‪‎เซรั่มเมล็ด องุ่น  ราคา 300 บาท ขนาด 20 ml.
รวมส่ง Ems เพียง 700 บาท ใช้ได้นาน 2 เดือน
รับประกันชุดเดียว ขาวใสไร้สิว คอนเฟิร์ม





รับสมัครดิวเล่อร์กระจายสินค้าและตัวแทนจำหน่ายทั่วประเทศ
ขายก่อนรวยก่อน ของแท้ ของจริง ราคาถูกกว่าแน่นอน
​​
ช่องทางการติดต่อเพิมเติม
INBOX Page: https://goo.gl/RExMpA
ID Line : @cindyshop ( ใส่ @ ด้วยนะคะ)
หรือคลิ๊กลิงค์ http://line.me/ti/p/%40cindyshop

Tag.
ครีมองุ่น,ครีมเมล็ดองุ่น,องุ่น,เมล็ดองุ่น,ซินดี้,ซินดี้ช็อป,ครีมองุ่นของแท้,ลดสิว,หน้าขาว,แก้ฝ้า,หน้าใส,หน้าขาวใส
cindy,cindyshop,ครีมเมล็ดองุ่นดีไหม,ครีมเมล็ดองุ่นเจ้าแรก,ครีมองุ่นหน้าขาวใส,ตัวแทน,ตัวแทนจำหน่าย

----------


## rattanai

รับสมัครดิวเล่อร์กระจายสินค้าและตัวแทนจำหน่ายทั่วประเทศ
ขายก่อนรวยก่อน ของแท้ ของจริง ราคาถูกกว่าแน่นอน
​​
ช่องทางการติดต่อเพิมเติม
INBOX Page: https://goo.gl/RExMpA
ID Line : @cindyshop ( ใส่ @ ด้วยนะคะ)
หรือคลิ๊กลิงค์ http://line.me/ti/p/%40cindyshop

----------


## rattanai

รับสมัครดิวเล่อร์กระจายสินค้าและตัวแทนจำหน่ายทั่วประเทศ
ขายก่อนรวยก่อน ของแท้ ของจริง ราคาถูกกว่าแน่นอน
​​
ช่องทางการติดต่อเพิมเติม
INBOX Page: https://goo.gl/RExMpA
ID Line : @cindyshop ( ใส่ @ ด้วยนะคะ)
หรือคลิ๊กลิงค์ http://line.me/ti/p/%40cindyshop

----------


## rattanai

รับสมัครดิวเล่อร์กระจายสินค้าและตัวแทนจำหน่ายทั่วประเทศ
ขายก่อนรวยก่อน ของแท้ ของจริง ราคาถูกกว่าแน่นอน
​​
ช่องทางการติดต่อเพิมเติม
INBOX Page: https://goo.gl/RExMpA
ID Line : @cindyshop ( ใส่ @ ด้วยนะคะ)
หรือคลิ๊กลิงค์ http://line.me/ti/p/%40cindyshop

----------


## rattanai

เพราะอะไรครีมองุ่น ของเราถึงขายดีขึ้นเรื่อยๆ เพราะเราเป็นผู้ผลิตและจำหน่ายโดยตรง
จึงขายได้ถูกกว่า ปริมาณมากกว่า และที่สำคัญครีมจากต้นตำหรับโดยตรง
ใส่สารสกัดครบถ้วน ไม่มีการเพิ่มเนื้อครีม เพื่อเอาเปรียบหรือแหกตาผู้บริโภค
ครีมเราสกัดจากเมล็ดองุ่น และน้ำมันเมล็ดองุ่น แท้ๆ
​ราคาเข้าถึงได้กับคนทุกกลุ่ม ครีมหลักร้อย คุณภาพหลักพัน
ครีมเมล็ด องุ่น   ราคา 350 บาท ขนาด 20 g.
‪‎เซรั่มเมล็ด องุ่น  ราคา 300 บาท ขนาด 20 ml.
รวมส่ง Ems เพียง 700 บาท ใช้ได้นาน 2 เดือน
รับประกันชุดเดียว ขาวใสไร้สิว คอนเฟิร์ม

----------


## rattanai

รับสมัครดิวเล่อร์กระจายสินค้าและตัวแทนจำหน่ายทั่วประเทศ
ขายก่อนรวยก่อน ของแท้ ของจริง ราคาถูกกว่าแน่นอน
​​
ช่องทางการติดต่อเพิมเติม
INBOX Page: https://goo.gl/RExMpA
ID Line : @cindyshop ( ใส่ @ ด้วยนะคะ)
หรือคลิ๊กลิงค์ http://line.me/ti/p/%40cindyshop

----------


## rattanai

รับสมัครดิวเล่อร์กระจายสินค้าและตัวแทนจำหน่ายทั่วประเทศ
ขายก่อนรวยก่อน ของแท้ ของจริง ราคาถูกกว่าแน่นอน
​​
ช่องทางการติดต่อเพิมเติม
INBOX Page: https://goo.gl/RExMpA
ID Line : @cindyshop ( ใส่ @ ด้วยนะคะ)
หรือคลิ๊กลิงค์ http://line.me/ti/p/%40cindyshop

----------


## rattanai

ปังมาก!!! ขายดีตลาดแตก ‪‎คู่จิ้น‬‎เมล็ดองุ่น‬ ยอดขายอันดับ1

----------


## rattanai

รับสมัครดิวเล่อร์กระจายสินค้าและตัวแทนจำหน่ายทั่วประเทศ
ขายก่อนรวยก่อน ของแท้ ของจริง ราคาถูกกว่าแน่นอน
​​
ช่องทางการติดต่อเพิมเติม
INBOX Page: https://goo.gl/RExMpA
ID Line : @cindyshop ( ใส่ @ ด้วยนะคะ)
หรือคลิ๊กลิงค์ http://line.me/ti/p/%40cindyshop

----------


## rattanai

เพราะอะไรครีมองุ่น ของเราถึงขายดีขึ้นเรื่อยๆ เพราะเราเป็นผู้ผลิตและจำหน่ายโดยตรง
จึงขายได้ถูกกว่า ปริมาณมากกว่า และที่สำคัญครีมจากต้นตำหรับโดยตรง
ใส่สารสกัดครบถ้วน ไม่มีการเพิ่มเนื้อครีม เพื่อเอาเปรียบหรือแหกตาผู้บริโภค
ครีมเราสกัดจากเมล็ดองุ่น และน้ำมันเมล็ดองุ่น แท้ๆ
​ราคาเข้าถึงได้กับคนทุกกลุ่ม ครีมหลักร้อย คุณภาพหลักพัน
ครีมเมล็ด องุ่น   ราคา 350 บาท ขนาด 20 g.
‪‎เซรั่มเมล็ด องุ่น  ราคา 300 บาท ขนาด 20 ml.
รวมส่ง Ems เพียง 700 บาท ใช้ได้นาน 2 เดือน
รับประกันชุดเดียว ขาวใสไร้สิว คอนเฟิร์ม

----------


## rattanai

รับสมัครดิวเล่อร์กระจายสินค้าและตัวแทนจำหน่ายทั่วประเทศ
ขายก่อนรวยก่อน ของแท้ ของจริง ราคาถูกกว่าแน่นอน
​​
ช่องทางการติดต่อเพิมเติม
INBOX Page: https://goo.gl/RExMpA
ID Line : @cindyshop ( ใส่ @ ด้วยนะคะ)
หรือคลิ๊กลิงค์ http://line.me/ti/p/%40cindyshop

----------


## rattanai

ไม่ใช่ครีมกระแส แต่เติบโตด้วยการบอกกันปากต่อปาก
ไม่ว่าจะ ฝ้า กระ สิว หน้าหมองคล้ำ ครีมเมล็ดองุ่นเอาอยู่
รีวิวแท้ๆ ไม่ต้องจ้างเน็ตไอดอล จากผู้ใช้ครีมเมล็ดองุ่น

----------


## rattanai

รับสมัครดิวเล่อร์กระจายสินค้าและตัวแทนจำหน่ายทั่วประเทศ
ขายก่อนรวยก่อน ของแท้ ของจริง ราคาถูกกว่าแน่นอน
​​
ช่องทางการติดต่อเพิมเติม
INBOX Page: https://goo.gl/RExMpA
ID Line : @cindyshop ( ใส่ @ ด้วยนะคะ)
หรือคลิ๊กลิงค์ http://line.me/ti/p/%40cindyshop

----------


## rattanai

เพราะอะไรครีมองุ่น ของเราถึงขายดีขึ้นเรื่อยๆ เพราะเราเป็นผู้ผลิตและจำหน่ายโดยตรง
จึงขายได้ถูกกว่า ปริมาณมากกว่า และที่สำคัญครีมจากต้นตำหรับโดยตรง
ใส่สารสกัดครบถ้วน ไม่มีการเพิ่มเนื้อครีม เพื่อเอาเปรียบหรือแหกตาผู้บริโภค
ครีมเราสกัดจากเมล็ดองุ่น และน้ำมันเมล็ดองุ่น แท้ๆ
​ราคาเข้าถึงได้กับคนทุกกลุ่ม ครีมหลักร้อย คุณภาพหลักพัน
ครีมเมล็ด องุ่น   ราคา 350 บาท ขนาด 20 g.
‪‎เซรั่มเมล็ด องุ่น  ราคา 300 บาท ขนาด 20 ml.
รวมส่ง Ems เพียง 700 บาท ใช้ได้นาน 2 เดือน
รับประกันชุดเดียว ขาวใสไร้สิว คอนเฟิร์ม

----------


## rattanai

ไม่ใช่ครีมกระแส แต่เติบโตด้วยการบอกกันปากต่อปาก
ไม่ว่าจะ ฝ้า กระ สิว หน้าหมองคล้ำ ครีมเมล็ดองุ่นเอาอยู่
รีวิวแท้ๆ ไม่ต้องจ้างเน็ตไอดอล จากผู้ใช้ครีมเมล็ดองุ่น

----------


## rattanai

เพราะอะไรครีมองุ่น ของเราถึงขายดีขึ้นเรื่อยๆ เพราะเราเป็นผู้ผลิตและจำหน่ายโดยตรง
จึงขายได้ถูกกว่า ปริมาณมากกว่า และที่สำคัญครีมจากต้นตำหรับโดยตรง
ใส่สารสกัดครบถ้วน ไม่มีการเพิ่มเนื้อครีม เพื่อเอาเปรียบหรือแหกตาผู้บริโภค
ครีมเราสกัดจากเมล็ดองุ่น และน้ำมันเมล็ดองุ่น แท้ๆ
​ราคาเข้าถึงได้กับคนทุกกลุ่ม ครีมหลักร้อย คุณภาพหลักพัน
ครีมเมล็ด องุ่น   ราคา 350 บาท ขนาด 20 g.
‪‎เซรั่มเมล็ด องุ่น  ราคา 300 บาท ขนาด 20 ml.
รวมส่ง Ems เพียง 700 บาท ใช้ได้นาน 2 เดือน
รับประกันชุดเดียว ขาวใสไร้สิว คอนเฟิร์ม

----------


## rattanai

เพราะอะไรครีมองุ่น ของเราถึงขายดีขึ้นเรื่อยๆ เพราะเราเป็นผู้ผลิตและจำหน่ายโดยตรง
จึงขายได้ถูกกว่า ปริมาณมากกว่า และที่สำคัญครีมจากต้นตำหรับโดยตรง
ใส่สารสกัดครบถ้วน ไม่มีการเพิ่มเนื้อครีม เพื่อเอาเปรียบหรือแหกตาผู้บริโภค
ครีมเราสกัดจากเมล็ดองุ่น และน้ำมันเมล็ดองุ่น แท้ๆ
​ราคาเข้าถึงได้กับคนทุกกลุ่ม ครีมหลักร้อย คุณภาพหลักพัน
ครีมเมล็ด องุ่น   ราคา 350 บาท ขนาด 20 g.
‪‎เซรั่มเมล็ด องุ่น  ราคา 300 บาท ขนาด 20 ml.
รวมส่ง Ems เพียง 700 บาท ใช้ได้นาน 2 เดือน
รับประกันชุดเดียว ขาวใสไร้สิว คอนเฟิร์ม

----------


## rattanai

รับสมัครดิวเล่อร์กระจายสินค้าและตัวแทนจำหน่ายทั่วประเทศ
ขายก่อนรวยก่อน ของแท้ ของจริง ราคาถูกกว่าแน่นอน
​​
ช่องทางการติดต่อเพิมเติม
INBOX Page: https://goo.gl/RExMpA
ID Line : @cindyshop ( ใส่ @ ด้วยนะคะ)
หรือคลิ๊กลิงค์ http://line.me/ti/p/%40cindyshop

----------


## rattanai

รับสมัครดิวเล่อร์กระจายสินค้าและตัวแทนจำหน่ายทั่วประเทศ
ขายก่อนรวยก่อน ของแท้ ของจริง ราคาถูกกว่าแน่นอน
​​
ช่องทางการติดต่อเพิมเติม
INBOX Page: https://goo.gl/RExMpA
ID Line : @cindyshop ( ใส่ @ ด้วยนะคะ)
หรือคลิ๊กลิงค์ http://line.me/ti/p/%40cindyshop

----------


## rattanai

ไม่ใช่ครีมกระแส แต่เติบโตด้วยการบอกกันปากต่อปาก
ไม่ว่าจะ ฝ้า กระ สิว หน้าหมองคล้ำ ครีมเมล็ดองุ่นเอาอยู่
รีวิวแท้ๆ ไม่ต้องจ้างเน็ตไอดอล จากผู้ใช้ครีมเมล็ดองุ่น

----------


## rattanai

เพราะอะไรครีมองุ่น ของเราถึงขายดีขึ้นเรื่อยๆ เพราะเราเป็นผู้ผลิตและจำหน่ายโดยตรง
จึงขายได้ถูกกว่า ปริมาณมากกว่า และที่สำคัญครีมจากต้นตำหรับโดยตรง
ใส่สารสกัดครบถ้วน ไม่มีการเพิ่มเนื้อครีม เพื่อเอาเปรียบหรือแหกตาผู้บริโภค
ครีมเราสกัดจากเมล็ดองุ่น และน้ำมันเมล็ดองุ่น แท้ๆ
​ราคาเข้าถึงได้กับคนทุกกลุ่ม ครีมหลักร้อย คุณภาพหลักพัน
ครีมเมล็ด องุ่น   ราคา 350 บาท ขนาด 20 g.
‪‎เซรั่มเมล็ด องุ่น  ราคา 300 บาท ขนาด 20 ml.
รวมส่ง Ems เพียง 700 บาท ใช้ได้นาน 2 เดือน
รับประกันชุดเดียว ขาวใสไร้สิว คอนเฟิร์ม

----------


## rattanai

เพราะอะไรครีมองุ่น ของเราถึงขายดีขึ้นเรื่อยๆ เพราะเราเป็นผู้ผลิตและจำหน่ายโดยตรง
จึงขายได้ถูกกว่า ปริมาณมากกว่า และที่สำคัญครีมจากต้นตำหรับโดยตรง
ใส่สารสกัดครบถ้วน ไม่มีการเพิ่มเนื้อครีม เพื่อเอาเปรียบหรือแหกตาผู้บริโภค
ครีมเราสกัดจากเมล็ดองุ่น และน้ำมันเมล็ดองุ่น แท้ๆ
​ราคาเข้าถึงได้กับคนทุกกลุ่ม ครีมหลักร้อย คุณภาพหลักพัน
ครีมเมล็ด องุ่น   ราคา 350 บาท ขนาด 20 g.
‪‎เซรั่มเมล็ด องุ่น  ราคา 300 บาท ขนาด 20 ml.
รวมส่ง Ems เพียง 700 บาท ใช้ได้นาน 2 เดือน
รับประกันชุดเดียว ขาวใสไร้สิว คอนเฟิร์ม

----------


## rattanai

เพราะอะไรครีมองุ่น ของเราถึงขายดีขึ้นเรื่อยๆ เพราะเราเป็นผู้ผลิตและจำหน่ายโดยตรง
จึงขายได้ถูกกว่า ปริมาณมากกว่า และที่สำคัญครีมจากต้นตำหรับโดยตรง
ใส่สารสกัดครบถ้วน ไม่มีการเพิ่มเนื้อครีม เพื่อเอาเปรียบหรือแหกตาผู้บริโภค
ครีมเราสกัดจากเมล็ดองุ่น และน้ำมันเมล็ดองุ่น แท้ๆ
​ราคาเข้าถึงได้กับคนทุกกลุ่ม ครีมหลักร้อย คุณภาพหลักพัน
ครีมเมล็ด องุ่น   ราคา 350 บาท ขนาด 20 g.
‪‎เซรั่มเมล็ด องุ่น  ราคา 300 บาท ขนาด 20 ml.
รวมส่ง Ems เพียง 700 บาท ใช้ได้นาน 2 เดือน
รับประกันชุดเดียว ขาวใสไร้สิว คอนเฟิร์ม

----------


## kunsri2016

เพราะอะไรครีมองุ่น ของเราถึงขายดีขึ้นเรื่อยๆ เพราะเราเป็นผู้ผลิตและจำหน่ายโดยตรง
จึงขายได้ถูกกว่า ปริมาณมากกว่า และที่สำคัญครีมจากต้นตำหรับโดยตรง
ใส่สารสกัดครบถ้วน ไม่มีการเพิ่มเนื้อครีม เพื่อเอาเปรียบหรือแหกตาผู้บริโภค
ครีมเราสกัดจากเมล็ดองุ่น และน้ำมันเมล็ดองุ่น แท้ๆ
​ราคาเข้าถึงได้กับคนทุกกลุ่ม ครีมหลักร้อย คุณภาพหลักพัน
ครีมเมล็ด องุ่น   ราคา 350 บาท ขนาด 20 g.
‪‎เซรั่มเมล็ด องุ่น  ราคา 300 บาท ขนาด 20 ml.
รวมส่ง Ems เพียง 700 บาท ใช้ได้นาน 2 เดือน
รับประกันชุดเดียว ขาวใสไร้สิว คอนเฟิร์ม

----------

